# Another injured Wood Pigeon



## 12788

Hi,

I wonder if I could get some advice please. I found a probably 3-4 week old Wood Pigeon after the bird collided with a window. The bird suffered a concussion and a broken wing. I cared for the bird as long as I could, stabilised her, involved a vet and passed the bird eventually on to an experienced bird carer, I thought at least, following the vets recommendation, because the bird wasn't independent yet and I wasn't able to feed the bird at this stage by my own. Two weeks later I received a phone call that the bird would now feed by its own, but wouldn't fly as much as expected, and I should either take it back or put it down. I obviously disagreed with this suggestion to put the bird down, because I thought it was a rather hasty conclusion. I collected the bird and was shocked about the birds condition. The poor creature was malnourished, lethargic and the plumage was in a horrible state. The Wood Pigeon we have called Lilly seemed to have suffered further injuries during her confinement as well. The bird is now over a week with us and makes only very slow progress. Lilly is getting now the best food including herbs, minerals and vitamins and had a course of antibiotics as well. She is now getting more and more active and alert. She is now used of being handled and not panicking all the time anymore. I managed to clean the plumage a little bit at least. All the soft tissue injuries have healed, the wing fracture is by the way healed as well with a minor fracture displacement. 

Okay - now my questions. Although I put her manually on a perch several times a day, and she stays there longer and longer, she will eventually fly to the ground and always sleeps in a sheltered box. She won't fly and perch by her own. It is as she is frightened of flying, and as Lilly is now about 8 or perhaps 9 weeks old, she should start flying, shouldn't she? Have you got any suggestions how I could encourage her to fly and perch and to get rid of her anxiety? Sitting in a box doesn't do any good to her plumage, which already looks better, but still horrible. I think that the whole feather development is delayed, seeing the still naked parts under the wings and upper thighs. Has anybody had a similar experience with a frightened Wood Pigeon?

The second question is whether I should try to find company for her, as she certainly can't be set free before next year spring? I mean it is good now that she trusts me enabling me to help her, but when she is better then she needs to be afraid of human beings etc. to give her a chance to survive in the wild. 

Last question, if she isn't suitable for release, is there a chance to keep a Wood Pigeon in a suitable aviary together with other (disabled) birds? If so, is there anybody out there in the south of England near the Isle of Wight, who cares for disabled pigeons or doves and would be (theoretically at present) prepared to take care of Lilly?

Many thanks,

rook.


----------



## corvid

Rook , I think CYRO 51, is there in England, as soon as she will get on forum, she will have a lot of info and advises for ya. Just stick around, she cares for Wood Pigeons.

Nell


----------



## 12788

Thanks Nell, will do.


----------



## Feefo

Hi Rook,

Thank you for offering Lilly this chanceof life. It is very unusual for a wood pigeon to shelter in a box, ours always prefer to be as much in the open as possible. It sounds as if she has been traumatised or has some other illness which has affected her development.

I wouldn't force the isuue of flying and perching just yet, but you could put a branch at ground level for her to perch on.

If Lilly can't be released I am certain that she will be happy in an aviary environment, we will arrange something . I have disabled wood pigeons in my aviary and she is welcome to join them although you might prefer somewhere closer. But there is a home for her, so don't eorry about that aspect.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=30871&referrerid=560

Cynthia


----------



## 12788

Dear Cynthia,

Thank you very much for your encouraging and kind words, this is much appreciated. I will put another branch just above ground level as suggested. I believe Lilly has been heavily traumatised in many ways (not just by the window collision), and what she probably needs most is a lot of time to recover (and I should learn to show more patience...). The most reassuring thing is to know now, that there will be a place for her, if she is in need of one. Thank you ever so much for this offer! Now I'm going to study the recommended thread regarding natural remedies, although I haven't got any experience so far with this kind of treatment. I will keep you updated about Lilly's progress. Thanks again for your advice.

Stephan.


----------



## John_D

Hi

It is possible that the damage to the wing means that she cannot get enough lift to fly properly. We have pigeons who can fly (or glide) downwards, but cannot get up onto a high perch.

I'm along the coast, but if or when you feel it is a good time for Lilly to have a permanent home, I'm sure we can arrange something. I drive to Cynthia's most alternate weekends, and I am, of course, no great distance from Taralotti.

We think woodies are kinda special, too 

John


----------



## 12788

Hi John,

Lilly is settling in slowly but seems to trust me now. She is still very nervous, and occasionally she just takes off from my hand or a branch I have put her on, and flies in all sort of directions (scaring me to death as I'm afraid of that she might injure herself again). It is still to early to be sure about her flight capabilities I think. She definitely needs some target practice as her landing technique isn't the best (says a human not capable of flying at all...). My aviary isn't the biggest, as it is used for rescue birds of all different kinds only, but Lilly certainly can do some good exercise in it. 

I would like to thank all of you the great advice and reassurance given. As you all probably know better than I do, it is occasionally quit difficult to make the right decision in the best interest of the animals. I'm a medical professional by myself and therefore I have got some basic medical understanding regarding mammals and quit a bit of experience in mammal and bird rescue, but I have to admit that the advice and help given by some of the vets and animal rescue centers has been often disappointing in the past, in particular when it comes to species like corvids, ducks, pigeons and doves. 

Woodies (and all the other birds) are very special indeed, and they deserve all the help we can give. Thank you very much for your kind offer. Here are some pics of Lilly.

Many thanks,

Stephan.


----------



## taralotti

Hi Rook

Cynthia asked me to have a look at your thread as I also have been caring for a very badly injured woodie, March since 8th September.
I am happy yours was lucky to overcome the effects of the injuries and that you have dedicated your time and feelings in helping this bird.
I love all animals but this woodie is my first one and my experience comes from caring for cats and a canary!
I can offer you some advice on homoeopathic remedies but from your description Lilly seems to have no open wounds, suffer any pain or have any fractures any more. If too much stress is an issue and you want to try something Aconite 30c is a good starting point. I agree with Cynthia that you need to give Lilly time to adjust to her new environment and people and build on your relationship and trust. Woodies are very hard work and extremely nervous but wonderful creatures!

I bought an aviary for March as I do not think with the extend of his injuries he will be able to go back to the wild. I agree that at least another woodie is better and I was about to get Milkwood, one of Cynthia's woodies before a sudden illness forced him to stay with her.
I am in Brighton and perhaps we can all try to see what is the best for Lilly. I am still looking for another woodie, preferably one which can not be released but is independant as March is very disabled and my time is limited. I also do not want March to be separated from his new companion and alone again next year. I have heard pigeons form relationships for life and i wish to respect this bond. 

I noticed you also offer her greens, herbs, etc and I have also found out that March adores his greens and eats huge amounts daily (watercress, rocket, spinach, curly kale, brussel sprouts, leaves of broccoli, dandelion leaves, young mung bean sprout leaves).
I never used any antibiotics in spite of his injuries as I do not believe in their benefits and their side effects, secondary complications and dangers outperform their meaningful purpose. I only regret my lack of bird anatomy and knowledge to help in setting his bones in their right place, something which is a vet's job but in our area pigeons are put down and no one was prepared to help March or me!
I used probiotics, avian minerals, vitamins, echinacea, homoeopathy and recently pure Aloe Vera juice (from PUKKA) diluted 1 part juice to 3 parts water. I have just introduced systemic enzymes (Vitalzym) with very good results for the day. The powder of one capsule hidden in small amounts in his greens as their taste in water is horrible!!

Feel free to contact me if you need any information or to share my experience with March.

All the best to Lilly and you!

Love & Light

Maria, March & Family


----------



## 12788

Dear Maria,

Thank you ever so much for your advice. I have read March's and your story several times, it is very inspiring!!! I wish more birds and animals in general would get this chance to live. 

I'm using probiotics, avian minerals and vitamins as well. I'd like to give her something for the pain (Arnica ?) because I think she is still a bit in pain as she is still limping and I couldn't establish the cause. Some stress relief would be good as well, and something which aids her (feather) development in general. Do you think I could use the same combination of remedies you have used for March? To clarify this straight away, I haven't got a clue regarding homoeopathy - sorry! Your advice is much appreciated.

I can share your experience with the vet and even bird sanctuaries (e.g. Brent Lodge), where I lost my juvenile Carrion Crow Blacky just recently. Blacky was a bit late in his development as I found him as an orphan, and as he was getting on alright I tried to find company for him, which I got offered by Brent Lodge. Two days later they put him down without asking, because the vet seeing him the first time thought he wouldn't be releasable (without listening to his story and phenomenal improvements he made so far already).

Anyway, Lilly and I (and my whole family - wife and three boys, a Choc Lab and five Cockatiels) we will keep going and trying. I will give her the time she needs. If it turns out that I can't release her, than I would like to find a better place for her with lovely company like your March. And Brighton is virtually on my doorstep... Thank you very much for your kind offer. I will keep you all updated.

All the best for you, March and your family,

Stephan and family.


----------



## Feefo

Hi Stephan,

I am so sorry about your experience with Brent Lodge, particularly so since crows are so special, but not suprised as they are rehabbers whereas we (members of this forum) tend to be primarily rescuers and will try to accommodate pigeons in any ways that we can.

What we have found is that wood pigeons calm down in the company of feral pigeons as the ferals don't panic .. the downside is that the ferals will be aggressive to any bird that they think is vulnerable, so we have to be selective about who goes in the aviary with them and who goes in what we call the "doviary" , which is a much smaller aviary in which we keep vulnerable woodies and doves.

Cynthia


----------



## taralotti

Dear Stephan

It is my pleasure to be able to assist and especially help and inspire with my experience other people to care for hopeless, helpless animals in their hour of need. I suppose this is the wonderful purpose of this community and web site and it is invaluable!!!

I am sorry but not surprised any more to hear about your bad experience, as I lost my naivety last year after the "expert vets" by lies (maggots) and deceit (leave him here and we will have a look in a couple of hours, five minutes later when something inside me guided me back to wait for the bird they had killed him) put down another rescue of mine a feral pigeon, without broken legs, wings but lost feathers on the tail and a wound under his body, which stopped bleeding very soon. 
Garcia, became the reason I was so determined with March and cautious in my dealings with any vets or stinking "bird sanctuaries"....

I understand your point about not having any experience on homoeopathy. As you read, mine comes from our 7 cats, ourselves and canary bird. Orthodox medicine has often tried to imply that homoeopathy is not "scientific" or in the past that it was synonymous to black magic and not to be taken seriously! I think it will be some time for science to catch up with the real science of homoeopathy, as according to my reading the science better explaining homoeopathic function is quantum physics and string theory and not some kind of primitive, outdated fraudulent Paster assumptions about exogenous disease causing microbes!

If this can put your mind at rest, unlike antibiotics and other over the counter drugs, homoeopathic remedies have no side effects and can not kill you! You must always wait at least 15-20 minutes before and after you take a remedy without any food, must keep them stored away from strong smells like essential oils, etc, never touch them with your fingers but tip them from the lid to your mouth allowing them to disolve under the tongue. For cats dogs I throw them in their mouth from the lid. For birds it is better to crash them with clean spoons and use 0.5-1 ml clean water to dissolve the powder. I use a clean dropper and administer drop by drop on the beak.

From the book of George Macleod,( Cats: Homoeopathic remedies), he mentions that there is a form of injury (to the head ) which respond better to Natrum Sulph 200c than Arnica.So he recommeds Natrum Sulph at the beginning. Your problem is that Lilly has already passed this initial stage. I would try that myself anyway (Natrum Suph 200c) for 7 days and keep an eye.

If the injury is nerve related and there is no obvious ligament problem on the legs, I would also add Hypericum at the beginning 1M once a day for 2-3 days and keep an eye for her reaction, vitality, mood etc. If she is not in too much pain now you can go for Hypericum 30c twice a day should be fine but again you keep an eye and observe your bird.
Aconite 30c is always a good starting remedy after an accident and calms down the bird. You can follow with the other ones later in the day. You do not have to give Aconite on a regular basis.

I can send you my number in a PM, if you wish to call me and discuss more details.

Please keep up the probiotics, vitamins, minerals and have a look at the update about March (posted last night) as I added Aloe Vera juice in his schedule and systemic enzymes with very good results. I have listed all the greens March loves and you might want to try them on Lilly as their natural diet in the wild is full of live nutritious green food. I believe this is what will make a difference to her feathers and help with their growth.

She is very lucky to have you and your loving family around her!! 

Lots of Love & Healing energy to your little one 

Maria, March & Family


----------



## 12788

Dear Maria,

Thank you very much for your message and "introduction" in homoeopathy. To be honest, I have got no problem at all with homoeopathy, although I'm a doctor (radiologist)... Sorry! But I believe that a lot of things can complement each other and we should keep our mind open for everything. There is definitely a place for homoeopathy, herbology and much more.

As you have mentioned, the external injuries seem to have healed, although the layer of skin over the previously fractured area is more than thin, if present at all. But the good news is that there isn't any sign of an infection at all. I have already ordered Hypericum and Aconite yesterday, so I can get started soon. The only thing which worries me a bit is that Lilly is very "quit" and inactive during the day. I sit her on a low perch several times a day. After an hour or so she fly's off, has a meal and disappears in her box. I spend the little time I have with her, to keep her company. But I think she is depressed. Have you got any suggestions to cheer her up a bit? 

Many thanks again for your advice,

Stephan.


----------



## taralotti

Dear Stephan 

I agree that there are some open minded doctors (like yourself) but as you probably know from your experience and mine (I studied Medical Laboratories science and have a UK degree in Biology) this is not the rule. I also agree that I would probably need the invaluable skills of a radiologist if I had a fracture or a surgeon if I was involved in serious accident or their diagnostic methods, but I hardly ever agree with their approach, recommendations or money making, animal abusive pharmaceutical industries that educate and drive the profession. I still respect other's right to have a different approach to mine in health issues though.

My speciality was in Ecology & Conservation and in a paper I read that wood pigeons spend 50% of their time resting in the wild. So, it might not necessarily be a sign of depression or sickness. Of course, she is still recovering and I am sure she must be feeling lonely as they are social birds and enjoy companionship of their own kind. I know March is quiet due to his injuries and inability to walk properly. I spend many hours every day looking after him and keeping him company, which helps. I talk and even sing to him, mostly healing mantra! 
He likes to smell and be next to the various ivy, branches I put around his nest, as it looks more natural and I have a CD player in the aviary with Healing sounds, Buddhist chanting from monks and I will get some CDs with sounds from forests, birds, etc.(By the way, I also believe in the power of thought and power of sound. Vibration is energy and energy affects our cells. You can see how this is possible by observing the effects of vibration on water. Our bodies are mainly water.)

I think it is important to keep her digestive system at perfect condition as this makes all the difference in the way they feel. Aloe Vera juice is highly recommended and all the rest I explained about nutrition.
I am still working on eliminating any parasites naturally as I do not think the neurotoxic applications popular with most people is a good long term solution. I think Aloe, freshly ground pumpkin seeds and systemic enzymes might do a better long term job. 
I will let you know when my results confirm my belief...

With Best wishes

Maria


----------



## 12788

Dear Maria,

I completely agree with your comments made about the commercialisation of medicine (and our lifes...) and the abuse of animals in food "production" and pharmaceutical industry. However, in that respect I have occasionally a little bit of problem in respecting other people's approach I have to admit... 

With regards to Lilly, and to all the other encounters we have had with rescue birds and animals in the past, we can be so grateful for the honour of being trusted by those animals. The most important thing of all is respect for each other, isn't it? I believe in the web of life... that all things are interconnected...

I like your approach how to make March's life as comfortable as possible, and I will carry on talking to Lilly and giving her the warmth she has never experienced in her difficult childhood so far. I have already started trying your food recommendations, and will carry on to do so. I'm already using Aloe vera for my dogs skin problem successfully. In that context, on the practical side of things, where do you get the Aloe vera juice from?

By the way, there is not always proof necessary when the result speaks for itself. Although, I have to admit, I'm usually curious and like to know how things work... 

Thank you very much for your inspiration again. All the best for you, March and your family!

Stephan.


----------



## taralotti

Dear Stephan

As a vegetarian for 12 years, vegan for the next 7 and in an attempt to become a raw vegan since last November (not 100% yet), I could not agree more with your comments and your difficulties accepting what to like minded people equals legalized murder and abuse in our society, but I was trying to be polite and avoid "offence", if you know what I am trying to say.....

My Buddhist perspective of life agrees completely with what you said on the interconnection of everything, hence no harming and compassion and respect for all life forms.... 

Did you have a chance to read the update on March's thread? I gave the name of my preferable pure organic Aloe Vera juice from an Ayurvedic company (PUKKA). It is the best organic quality, cold pressed and unfiltered, which means still alive. Only the actual _Aloe __Vera __Barbadensis _plant could provide you with more juice benefits! In Brighton the best place is Infinity Foods, which stocks all wonderful organic vegetarian products.Dilute the juice with water (1 part juice -3 parts water for birds).
There is a web site on the bottle: www.pukkaherbs.com and you might be able to contact the company and ask for retailers in your area or place an order on line.

I hope this helps but please free to call any evening for more details or questions I might be able to answer.

Best Regards

Maria


----------



## 12788

Dear Maria,

I know what you have meant....

I have read your update and I had a look into your album as well to get to know March a little bit. He is lovely!!! Thanks for the info regarding the Aloe vera juice! I'm going to check the website out in a minute.

Many thanks, 

Stephan.


----------



## 12788

Hi,

Here is a brief update regarding Lilly's progress, as promised. I have optimised Lilly's diet as suggested by taralotti (Thanks again for your advice!). Lilly is a little bit picky when it comes to green stuff, but seems otherwise to enjoy her food. Since three days I have added the suggested homeopathic remedies as well, but it is to early to draw any conclusions I think. But the overall progress is good I would say. All injuries are now completely healed and covered by new skin and plumage, the latter looks now a lot better than two weeks ago (she is getting really beautiful!!!). She is limping less and the right wing is still drooped a bit. Lilly appears less stressed and more relaxed, but she still prefers to sit and sleep on the ground in her "nest". I manually put her on a perch twice a day and she remains perched for up to 4 or 5 hours, probably until she gets hungry and wants to feed. She isn't flying a lot, apart when she leaves the perch or when she does some exercise, but overall it seems still a bit uncontrolled. Lilly is otherwise now very alert and gets more and more interested in her environment (she also gets at least twice daily a visit - outside the aviary - from relatives of her).

Regards,

rook.


----------



## amyable

It's lovely to hear how Lilly is getting along, she's obviously making good progress.
They are picky about their food aren't they. My two Woodies still aren't interested in the greens although, as Maria says, they would be eating them in the wild. Just too used to their seeds, but as long as they are eating and pooping well, then that's ok.
She won't be wanting to fly much any way as her food is provided so nicely for her, so the need isn't there as in the wild where they obviously have to search around. It's good that she has visits and can see her relations about though.
Lilly does well to perch for that long. I still put a perch down at ground level for both of mine as they can't fly and they do like to sit on it. I think it particularly helps the one that has problems with his toes to excercise and keep his grip function.

I hope she continues to thrive.

all the best,

Janet


----------



## 12788

Hi Janet,

Thank you very much for your reassuring words. I have removed the ground level perch at present as Lilly's landing technique, when she is taking off from another low perch, still needs some practice... She has rarely used the perch anyway, as she rather loves to sit on the food bowel (usually the wrong round to make me come back as often as possible to clean up....). But it is good to know about your experiences! Many thanks,

Stephan.


----------



## 12788

Hi,

This week hasn’t brought a lot of change or progress. Lilly is doing fine, but she isn’t flying as often as we would have wished. The good news is that she isn’t limping anymore. All injuries are looking good and are now almost completely covered by new plumage. She is also now a lot more relaxed when being handled. 

Stephan.


----------



## TAWhatley

Lilly is looking very good! I wish I knew enough about Wood Pigeons to really comment or offer suggestions .. but I don't! Continued good luck with Lilly!

Terry


----------



## 12788

Thanks Terry. I think we are getting there, step by step.

Stephan.


----------



## 12788

Another week is gone by. Things are stable and Lilly is doing fine. Today Lilly did surprise us as she flew the first time ever from the ground to a perch at half a meter height, after we have seen her a couple of days before flying from the ground on to her newly discovered resting and sleeping place on the top of her sleeping box. Yesterday she stayed the whole night up there, only to fly down early the following morning to have breakfast.

Stephan


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the update, Stephan! It sounds like Lilly is really coming along well now. You've done an excellent job in caring for her!

Terry


----------



## amyable

Lily is reaping the benefits of your TLC.

Has she finished any treatments she was on now? Looking back in your thread, you thought she was frightened by flying.
It stands a good chance having flown into a window, she is a little nervous as this must have been quite a shock, especially for such a young bird. She is now probably just starting to gain her confidence in the safe environment.

It's good to hear she is still showing improvement.

Janet


----------



## 12788

Thanks Terry and Janet for your encouraging comments. I think Janet is right, it is likely to be a confidence problem, as Lilly went through a lot of horrible things already in her short life so far. First the window collision, then loss of her parents, and eventually being force feed and manipulated by strange human beings unintentionally causing additional psychological and physical traumata. Treatment wise she is not on a particular treatment anymore, apart from the homeopathic remedies suggested by Taralotti (and an optimised diet). I think at some stage I need to make a decision. I'm more than happy with the developments so far. However, if the situation is not improving any further (given enough time obviously), then I think what Lilly needs is Wood Pigeon company, preferably of grown up birds, teaching her the necessary "bird bits" I can't teach her (including flying...), don't you think? How long would you wait?

Many thanks for your replies again,

Stephan.


----------



## amyable

Hi Stephan,

Based on how Lilly is, do you think she has the potential to live freely? I wasn't sure how badly injured her wing was. Obviously if she is weaker on flying now, then she would be at risk out in the wild from predators. It is so hard when you have invested so much time and love in helping them, to think of letting them go. You would be constantly worrying as to how she was and watching every Woodie out there wondering if that was her !

If she was to be free then the sooner she is mixing with adults the better as all the time she is being given food on tap, she will never know how and what to forage for. Also she would need to learn to be wary of humans and animals etc.

If she is to live in an aviary situation then it isn't so crucial that she mix now. She will learn by watching at whatever age she is. Maria has taken on my two injured Woodies that are both adults, and already, in less than a week, they are eating greens from her hands and other varieties of foods that when with me they would not touch. It is purely from watching her bird March eating them that they have decided to give these new foods a try, so mimicing doesn't seem to be restricted to age there.
I think you said Lilly sees other 'relations' about, so hopefully she is aware of her origins, and will be happy to be amongst other Woodies whenever.

I'd get her to her optimium health if she is to be re-homed, and then decide.

You're obviously getting a lot of pleasure from having her around too.

Janet


----------



## 12788

Hi Janet,

Based on how Lilly is now, then my answer has to be, that she wouldn't be fit for release. However, it is difficult to be sure about her flight capabilities as she isn't flying a lot. I think that the injured wing is a little bit of a handicap, but I don't know how much of a problem it will be, before I see her flying more often and longer distances (but this is also a bit of a problem because of the limited aviary space). I have cared for quite a lot of rescue birds of different bird species so far, and I know what you have meant Janet, I do know that feeling, when one has to let go, and you never ever get to know (with some good or bad exceptions) the outcome... I know that I need to be sure about her flight capabilities, only then I can try to start the long process to reintroduce her into the wild... I think Janet you are right again, optimum health first, and then we (Lilly included) will decide what to do. It is to late anyway for a hard release, and thanks to this great forum here I'm sure that I will find a good place for her if necessary!

Stephan


----------



## 12788

It’s about time for another update. Although there is no ground breaking news, Lilly is still doing fine and things are gradually improving further. She is getting now really, really interested in her surroundings, in particular when her relatives pay a visit to get a free meal. The newly arranged set up of feeding bowels makes it now possible for them to feed virtually together, just separated by the wire mesh of the aviary. She shows more and more often interest to follow them and to get out of the aviary. Lilly spends now also a considerable amount of her time with herself to get her plumage in a better condition and she is also now exploring all parts of the aviary by foot. Lilly is definitely getting progressively confident with regard to her flying capabilities, as she now flies up several times a day and in particular every night by her own to spend the night higher up in her shelter.

rook


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the update, Stephan. It sounds like Lilly is, indeed, doing very well. Please do keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## amyable

Hi Stephan,

Lilly is getting stronger by the day and it is so good to hear that she is so interested in the other Woodies that visit. If she went free or went to a full time aviary home, she will get along fine with other birds by the sound of it as a result of being able to interact with them as she does now.
The set up you have for her has been invaluable in her development.

As she is flying more now do you think she has any permanent problem with her wing?

If you have been experiencing the cold temperatures we have been here, then it's a good job she has been taken care of over the winter period as it's turned out
If you get the time, can you post some new pictures of her, I expect she looks quite a bit more mature now.

I'm so glad she is still doing so well.

Janet


----------



## 12788

Dear Janet,

Yes, she is getting stronger by the day, and she is getting more and more beautiful as well (not that she wasn't a beauty anyway...). The last pics I have taken are from mid December, and as I think things have changed further to the better, I will take up to date ones tomorrow or Saturday. So please bear with me. She is flying now more confidently within her confined aviary, this includes now occasionally a perch higher up in the aviary. Her landing technique looks now more elegant too. However, watching her relatives flying in the wild, then there is one big question remaining I cannot answer yet. Has she already got the endurance (and confidence) she would need to fly longer distances? Not yet, I think. Okay, as you have said, it is not the right time of the year for a release anyway. It has been unusually cold here on the island as well. As we are not used to have frost here for longer periods of time, I have got really a bit concerned. This cold spell has persuaded me to provide Lilly with additional warmth during the night (infra red light + heat pad), and I hope it was the right decision (and I haven't spoiled her to much), as I didn't wanted her to bring inside, which would have stressed her unnecessary. 

Thank you ever so much for your message!

Stephan.


----------



## 12788

Here are some recent pictures as promised yesterday.

Stephan.


----------



## TAWhatley

Oh My! Lilly is looking terrific! Thanks for the new photos!

Terry


----------



## amyable

Hi Stephan,

Lilly looks great, she seems the picture of health, (completely spoilt!).

She still very much a juvenile then, I didn't realise how young she must have been when you got her.

She must have appreciated the bit of warmth she had over that freezing spell we just had. Maria's Woodie's had 25degrees in their aviary !!!!

I've just had to go and break the ice to clean the bowls for the ones I have outside,  no such luxury here !!: 

It was good to see Lilly,

Janet


----------



## 12788

Thanks. Yeah, she is a beauty... and not spoilt at all... The aviary I have got, provides just a basic shelter. Apart from roof and floor, one half of the aviary is covered from three sides. This usually works fine in our climate, as the aviary is normally only used for native rescue birds. This winter is unusually cold, and the warmth provided didn't do any harm...

I believe that Lilly left her nest pretty early and might have had the accident on her "maiden flight". We have found her on the 16th October last year, after she flew into a window not far from our place. Assuming she was perhaps 30 days of age when she left the nest, then she must be now almost 5 month of age. I have got the feeling, that her development did stop for quite a while, when she had to struggle with her injuries. She still looks pretty young though, I agree, probably to young for her age, don't you think? By the way, today she took me a bit by surprise, as she tried to escape (or at least as she did show me that she knows exactly or theoretically how to get out). She flew deliberately over my head, whilst I was cleaning the aviary from the inside, against the aviary door. This was definitely not an accident. She did aim for the door, started, flew and then she bounced feet first against the door (which wasn't locked...), took off again immediately, passed my head a second time and landed beautifully next to her feeding bowel in front of me. I was impressed!

Stephan.


----------



## 12788

Today we have visited Lilly’s new home she will inhabit for the next foreseeable future. I believe that it is now about time for her to be introduced to other Wood Pigeons, to encourage her to interact more with her kind and to develop the necessary social skills. She will also have a better chance to improve and test her flying skills in a larger free flight aviary. As you know, this will be a crucial time for her, as her future obviously depends on the outcome. We all hope, that this new place will certainly give her another boost on her way in to freedom, or it might provide at least a secure and nice place amongst other residential Woodies, if things are not working out the way we all wish. On Friday Lilly will join a flock of four residential and three potential releasable Wood Pigeons here on the island not far away from where we live. Fingers crossed that she will settle in easily and without being to much stressed out by her move to the new place. I'm going to keep you posted.

Stephan


----------



## amyable

Hi Stephen,

I nearly missed this latest news. That's so lucky you've found a place for her locally, does that mean you will be able to see her from now on or not?
It's great that she will have a life with her own kind and may even go free, who knows ! One way or another she can't lose, I'm sure she'll settle quickly and be happy. Now you might be a different matter.  
It will be hard to leave her having seen her through such a crucial time. You've done a great job with her though.

I hope we can hear how she gets along.

Good luck,

Janet


----------



## 12788

Hi Janet,

I will be able to visit her as often as I want, within reasons obviously. A slight change of plan happened today though, Lilly will move home next week and not tomorrow as planned previously, as the nice lady who will taking care of her has caught a cold and wasn't feeling to well today. Anyway, that gives me another couple of days to spoil her a little bit more... 

Yes, I know, it is always tough to let a bird go. I have actually never had a rescue bird that long before. And, on top of that, it is a sad time for us anyway, as we have just lost a good cockatiel friend unexpectedly the day before yesterday. But I do know one thing for sure as well when I'm looking into Lilly's eyes, although we both have "bonded" quite well, deep inside Lilly is sad and she doesn't want to be only by her own the whole day. The new place will give her what she needs most - friends of her own kind, and that it is what counts (says the "logical part" inside me). I will keep you posted.

Many thanks,

Stephan.


----------



## 12788

Today we have Lilly eventually transfered to her new home. After the initial shock of being caught and released in a new strange environment, she soon started to look around being obviously very interested in her new inmates. I'm very happy that the transfer was straight forward and that no complications have occurred. I hope that she will settle in quickly and that she will enjoy the new company and freedom, although she will be missed greatly!!!

Stephan


----------



## amyable

Hi Stephan,

Good news indeed that you have Lilly safely installed in her new home.

Lovely to see the pictures of her with a new friend. She still looks young when compared with the other Woodie in the picture.

I hope she has a good and happy life, and she owes it all to you !! 

I hope you'll still visit here on PT all the same in case we need your expertise in future.

All the best

Janet


----------



## 12788

Thanks Janet. It's for sure that I will keep visiting PT in the future, because I really do like this forum as it is always a brilliant place to get help and advice, and to meet like minded people. I think we all know how helpful it is to have "somebody" at hand, who can tell you what to do, or who reassures you that you are doing the right thing. In that context, Lilly says "thank you" as well! - Yeah, she still is very young looking, strange isn't it? But perhaps it is not a bad thing, certainly not for a woman...

Stephan.


----------



## amyable

rook said:


> Yeah, she still is very young looking, strange isn't it? But perhaps it is not a bad thing, certainly not for a woman...
> 
> Stephan.


Haha, hope she lays an egg now to prove you're right about that.


----------



## 12788

I certainly let you know when this happens...

Stephan


----------



## TAWhatley

Loved the pictures of Lilly! I'm so glad we have a happy ending for her. You did a terrific job with Lilly!

Terry


----------



## 12788

Thank you very much Terry. I have just heard from Lilly's new carer, a lovely Lady, that although Lilly is still relatively quit, she seems to feed well and she is also very interested in her new home. There aren't any problems between her and the other birds in the aviary, which is a great relief to me.

Stephan.


----------



## amyable

TAWhatley said:


> I'm so glad we have a happy ending for her. You did a terrific job with Lilly!
> 
> Terry


It is so good to know the end result as in Lilly's case. So often you get very involved following a thread, and then it dries up and you don't always hear how things turned out for the bird in question. I know it can't always be a happy ending but it's good to know. 

This is one happy ending, (or beginning in fact for Lilly).

It's nice that the lady took the trouble to let you know, she must be very caring too.

Janet


----------



## 12788

Yes, this Lady is very caring too (otherwise I wouldn't let her have Lilly ). I will keep you posted.

Stephan


----------



## 12788

This is just a brief update for you about the latest news regarding Lilly's development, as promised. Lilly has settled in very well. We think, that she has already found her place within the "local" Wood Pigeon community. She feeds well, interacts nicely with other Woodies, and even stands up for herself, if necessary. For example, she has already found herself a very nice roosting place, which she doesn't like to share with strangers (good girl...). She is not flying a lot yet, which will hopefully change to the better in the future. Anyway, she has got now all time in the world... The next time I visit her I will take some pics for you (and me).

Stephan


----------



## amyable

Hi Stephan,

Lilly is going from strength to strength by the sounds of it.

I'm glad she has been brought up with some good sense about strangers...

Looking forward to any pictures of her new home and friends,

Janet


----------



## 12788

*Update*

Lilly is now very well settled in her "new" home. Unfortunately we won’t be able to release her back in to the wild, as the previous wing injury causes her slight problems in flying longer distances. She has also got some problems in flight coordination making her unsuitable for release. However, she is thoroughly enjoying life in her new home, and she made already a lot of friends. I'm very, very grateful to her new Carer, as Lilly can stay there together with other permanent resident Woodies her whole natural life.


----------



## TAWhatley

rook said:


> Lilly is now very well settled in her "new" home. Unfortunately we won’t be able to release her back in to the wild, as the previous wing injury causes her slight problems in flying longer distances. She has also got some problems in flight coordination making her unsuitable for release. However, she is thoroughly enjoying life in her new home, and she made already a lot of friends. I'm very, very grateful to her new Carer, as Lilly can stay there together with other permanent resident Woodies her whole natural life.


Thanks so much for this update on Lilly! While I am somewhat sad that she cannot be released, I am very happy that she has such a wonderful place to live out her life.

Terry


----------



## 12788

I have just came back from a visit to see Lilly (and some other friends). She is doing fine and this is how she looks like now:


----------



## amyable

Hi,,

That's a wonderful picture, and doesn't she look beautiful now, so grown up.
It's so nice you can still see her, do you think she knows you when you're around now?

Thanks for keeping us posted about Lilly.

Janet


----------



## 12788

amyable said:


> Hi,,
> 
> That's a wonderful picture, and doesn't she look beautiful now, so grown up.
> It's so nice you can still see her, do you think she knows you when you're around now?
> 
> Thanks for keeping us posted about Lilly.
> 
> Janet


Thanks Janet. I'm pretty sure that she did recognise me. She even came closer towards me, flying from one perch to the other, eventually "making a long neck" to check me out, if you know what I mean.  I wish I would speak her language...

Stephan.


----------



## TAWhatley

Oh My Gosh! Lilly is looking so very lovely! Thank you for sharing that photo with us! This has to be just the best thing to know you helped the bird, got her to her forever home, AND then got to go see her! Happy, happy stuff! 

Terry


----------



## amyable

Hi Stephan,

I remember one Woodie I hand reared over a year ago. I hadn't got any other pigeons at this time and he had to stay indoors while I reared him. I used to make my version of a Woodie sound, ( a very poor copy I have to admit), when I fed him.
I eventually took him to a rescue centre to be mixed with other Woodies and then released. I couldn't resist driving up to see if I could see him in the release aviary a few weeks after he went there. There were a few juveniles together in the aviary and I quietly made my 'sound'. I still have his reaction on video, and it sort of upsets me really as he started to pace up and down the pen trying to see where the sound came from. So I know he remembered.
I've just handed over two more I've just hand reared but I didn't make a sound this time when I fed them. I am torn between wanting to see them before they are released, but think perhaps I'd better stay away as it would upset me if they did remember me, as then I'd worry about how they'd be out there in the wild if they are not wary of humans now.

So I think it's nice that as Lilly can't be released that you can still be friends with her and she can enjoy the human contact.

Janet


----------



## 12788

amyable said:


> Hi Stephan,
> 
> I remember one Woodie I hand reared over a year ago. I hadn't got any other pigeons at this time and he had to stay indoors while I reared him. I used to make my version of a Woodie sound, ( a very poor copy I have to admit), when I fed him.
> I eventually took him to a rescue centre to be mixed with other Woodies and then released. I couldn't resist driving up to see if I could see him in the release aviary a few weeks after he went there. There were a few juveniles together in the aviary and I quietly made my 'sound'. I still have his reaction on video, and it sort of upsets me really as he started to pace up and down the pen trying to see where the sound came from. So I know he remembered.
> I've just handed over two more I've just hand reared but I didn't make a sound this time when I fed them. I am torn between wanting to see them before they are released, but think perhaps I'd better stay away as it would upset me if they did remember me, as then I'd worry about how they'd be out there in the wild if they are not wary of humans now.
> 
> So I think it's nice that as Lilly can't be released that you can still be friends with her and she can enjoy the human contact.
> 
> Janet


Hi Janet,

I know what you mean. I find this difficult as well, as one doesn't really know what the bird in questions feels. Is this just curiosity when the bird reacts, or is there also sadness? Birds do certainly remember quite a lot of details, a person and many other things. It might be even more complex... What I do know is that I do worry one or the other way! With regards to Lilly, it is sort of a nice compromise for me, which is certainly pretty selfish I suppose...

Stephan.


----------

